# SCSI Cdrom Woes

## jawsdaws

Hello.  I am some what new to Gentoo, so be kind.  I have a Plextor Ultraplex 40max SCSI Cdrom drive that has been giving me fits.  It works fine with some applications (Grip, regular data mounts) but not with others (K3b, Wine, Gnome Cdplayer in DAE mode, XMMS).  I have an IDE DVD burner that work with everything.  The SCSI drive is setup with the same owner and group as the IDE and I just don't understand why it (the SCSI drive) is so flakey.  Please help with any idea.

----------

## hermanng

I used the Plextor several years without problems (now the machine is a server and I hardly use the drive). I used it with an Adaptec 2940 controller.

As I remember, the drive was fast enough at that time, but never reached the advertised speed. I think the "real" speed was about 15x. So it may help if you turn down the used speed although I only know about k3b to support speed adjusting. 

Anyway, when using k3b, some speed adjusting should be worth a try. 

Why you have problems with a "simple" cdplayer, I have no clue.  

One more thing comes to my mind: Are you sure, that the scsi chain is properly terminated ?

hth

----------

## jawsdaws

Thanks for the reply.  I use an Adaptec AHA-2940 as well.  I bought the drive about a year ago, on Ebay, on a recomendation that it was the best drive for audio extraction around.  I used it on that "other" operating system without trouble.  To be honest I don't know alot about SCSI.  I only have this one CDROM on SCSI and so the drive and interface need to be term. Right?  I'll check to see if thats my case on my next reboot.  As far as K3b goes, I can't get it to even notice the drive is there.  The Cdplayer see's the drive but doesn't play anything.

----------

## hermanng

jawsdaws wrote: *Quote:*   

> As far as K3b goes, I can't get it to even notice the drive is there

 

That could be from an improper or missing termination.

From the Plextor Manual: 

There are 8 jumpers on the back of the drive. The leftmost 3 determine the SCSI-id.

The next 2 jumper positions to the right are parity and termination. They should both be jumpered.

HTH

----------

## jawsdaws

The drive and adaptor are terminated.  I tried changing to non parity for grins with no luck.  Oh well, Thanks anyway.

----------

## hermanng

One last idea - which device name did you specify in k3b for the cdrom device ? /dev/cdrom or the "real" one, e.g. /dev/scd0 ? Couldn't hurt to try, but I have to admit, that I never used k3b with to different device types (i.e. SCSI cdrom reader and IDE cdrom writer, or vice versa).

Good luck

PS: I think you see your SCSI cdrom when you issue "cdrecord -scanbus" , do you ?

----------

## jawsdaws

cdrecord -scanbus gives,

```
Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J\uffffrg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.33

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'PLEXTOR ' 'CD-ROM PX-40TS  ' '1.10' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

I also tried /dev/sr0 and /dev/cdrom.  Thanks again!!

----------

